# Betta personalities



## unbiasedsymmetry (Nov 19, 2013)

In contrast to humans, do betta fish experience the same emotions, and react to everyday stimuli just as we do?

I think not, to be honest, as evidently, betta fish are fish, as we are humans. HOWEVER! Other than the typical mindset one might suspect a simple fish may possess, there is definitely something else we both share... PERSONALIY. (OR PERSONALITY TRAITS, if you will. )

Yes, you may have come across this fact more than once and I guarantee that this is 100% true. For my experience so far. (Which isn't that long, so that statement really is a bit of a stretch) 

My two bettas, Beethoven and Cobalt for example, are TOTAL OPPOSITES. 

Cobalt, my brilliant dark blue veil tail betta, is one of a kinder nature. He loves being around me and isn't very bothered when I scoop out his water when I do 20% water changes or when I feel that I have to rearrange his décor. He's such a sweet heart. 

Beethoven on the other hand leans more towards the aggressive side of the spectrum. He is also a veil tail, but an almost opaque black with red fins. Personality wise, I'd say he's a bit full of himself actually. He's veery possessive of his territory and flares at me whenever I enter the room. *shivers* Did I mention he was a tail biter? I always have to find ways to distract him from tearing his pretty fins to shreds. (All to no avail) 

Aren't bettas amazing? I think so!

With this, I'd really like to know what you think your betta's personality is! I'm very interested to find out


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Tycho is inquisitive, personable, and loves being around people.

Esmeralda could care less that you exist, as long as you feed her. She never stops moving.

Sherlock is manic. Occasionally he's calm, but other than that he is constantly looking like he's on a bender. No darting, just a lot of flaring whenever I do anything at my desk. He's my little paranoid fish.


----------

